# First Fly Rod



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm looking to get into fly fishing. I was just wondering what would be a fairly inexpensive, but fairly good quality setup. I will be fishing for carp and steelies on the fly. Is it possible to use the same wt rod for these? Any helps appreciated... thanks


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Most definitely you may use the same rod for carp & steelies...make it an 8 weight!
I would suggest looking at the Scientific Anglers combos at WalMart (I THINK they still have them) or Gander Mountain. I am pretty sure Gander has the combo in a few "weights" & I believe they DO have an 8 weight. I saw them at the store in North Canton, near "The Strip". Very serviceable & the price is well under 100 bucks at Gander for everything you need.
Best of luck, let us know what you end up with, & welcome to the dark side!!!
Mike


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome to the fly fishin world!! Always nice to see new people getting into the sport.

You can get TFO professional with line and reel for $200 at www.flyshopcloseouts.com. Also check cabelas for any sales on rods and reels. Look into redington,TFO,st.croix rods they offer quality gear at great prices. Or you can you always have one built for a great price and better quality at midwest custom flyrods.

As a rod wt goes for both steelies and carp I would say IMO a 9-10ft 7wt, You can also use it for bass and other warm water species.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I agree with kruggy. a 7wt will handle lots of fish. including big stuff like steel and also medium fish like bass. .... I got a tfo at closeouts and a custom from midwest. love um both.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I emailed Steve at midwest to see what my options were. Any recommendations on blanks etc or options as far as their rods go.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

AnthHol said:


> I emailed Steve at midwest to see what my options were. Any recommendations on blanks etc or options as far as their rods go.


Steve will build on just about any blank that you want. It really just depends on the type of action your looking for. If you like medium fast rods then you can't go wrong with a rod built on the Matrix blanks. They are very nice for the money.

J.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

buy a cheap combo, under hundred bucks for rod and reel. I think LLbean has them. if you stick with it, you'll move up in a few years, of you don't, you won't have wasted the money. just make sure to get a decent fly line.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Patricio said:


> buy a cheap combo, under hundred bucks for rod and reel. I think LLbean has them. if you stick with it, you'll move up in a few years, of you don't, you won't have wasted the money. just make sure to get a decent fly line.


Great advice! Too many people try fishing with the long rod and find out it isn't their cup of tea. The entry level combo's are the best way to enter the sport and then graduate upward if it suits you.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> Great advice! Too many people try fishing with the long rod and find out it isn't their cup of tea. The entry level combo's are the best way to enter the sport and then graduate upward if it suits you.


I agree. There are some real nice inexpensive combos out there to get started with. I also agree on getting a quality line......keep it clean!!!
Mike


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

any advice or examples of the cheaper entry level combos.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I started out on the $20 dollar martin combo..... but would reccomend something a lil better like cabelas brands or even scientific anglers. I think at gander they have one for 80 or 100 and it comes with line reel backing and a scientific x fly box and a video. the fly box is 20 bux alone if you buy it seperate!


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

What about a redington crosswater,it comes with rod,reel and line also under $100. Also look at Dicks I have found real good deals on fly stuff before there,plus with that Dicks coupon floating around on this site you can get a real good deal.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Good suggestions, some fine brands, but Kruggy, I just CANNOT get into Dick's Sporting Goods! The one here in Canton has the WORST customer service I have ever seen. Any time I've been there, the help is too busy visiting with one another than trying to help customers. Yours may be (probably IS) better. I could just imagine the help I would get here, if ANY, if I had a problem with an outfit purchased there. Just my 2 cents.
Mike


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Our local Dicks (Elyria) is 30 seconds from my house and the guys are great most of the time Im in there alot. They price match anyone that is having a sale and take coupons and score card rewards. Cant ask for much more than that! They could up their selection though. If they are talking to each other just grab a st croix rod and swordfight with the deer targets! They always pay attention real quick!Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ohiotuber thats too bad, I hate dealin with places like that!! Just so happens OLJ AND I know the guys that work in the fishing dept so that helps.
But they wouldnt get my buisness either if they treated customers like your situation.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...30_TGP&parentType=index&indexId=cat21430&rid=

$100 for the 9'6" 7wt combo..?

I looked at the scientific anglers combos and a few others but I am having trouble finding a 7wt in a lot of combos.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The traditions 2 you are looking at look like to be a very nice setup I was checking them out before. With the 9'6'' 7wt I think you will be very pleased for all your needs.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya didn't realize you wanted a 7wt or more. cabelas is great for those sizes. a 3 forks combo works great.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Went to Rodmakers today. I wanted to get the feel of some rods before I bought one. I ended up with a 9' 7/8wt Daiwa and an Okuma reel that the recommended. Hit a pond with my buddy today to practice some casting and stuff since I have never used a fly rod before. I have to say im very happy so far with the setup. Got about 8 gills and 6 largemouths the biggest being about 2lb


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Anthol that's a great start on a fly rod! nice job. Enjoy the summer with it...try for carp if you can. From what I have heard they are alot of fun on a fly rod. I haven't got one to take a fly yet. But, I always try when I see them...


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

yah thats why i got the 7/8 cus i planned to use it for steelies and carp.. i do a lot of carp fishing with my spinning rod and they are a blast cant wait to hook up with one on the fly. i remembered u tried to organize the group to meet and fish the rock for steelies, if ur ever in the area again let me know im sure i could learn a lot


----------



## otis733 (Mar 21, 2008)

ohiotuber said:


> Good suggestions, some fine brands, but Kruggy, I just CANNOT get into Dick's Sporting Goods! The one here in Canton has the WORST customer service I have ever seen. Any time I've been there, the help is too busy visiting with one another than trying to help customers. Yours may be (probably IS) better. I could just imagine the help I would get here, if ANY, if I had a problem with an outfit purchased there. Just my 2 cents.
> Mike


Sorry that you have had a bad time at Dick's Sporting Goods as the Lodge Supervisor over there i reassure you that we try to help all customers to the best of our abilities, It is unfortunate to hear that you have had bad experiences there. We try to give the employees training so that they can better help your needs. Now what they do when they are unsupervised is out of my controll. It is unfortunate that we have lost your buisness do to the inablility to assist you. I agree absolutly that the fly selection at the store is lacking


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

The last time I was in Dick of in Elyria is when they had all fly tying stuff marked down. I got the majority of all of it! What a bargain but couldn't figure out why they wanted to get away from fly tying since more people are getting in to it.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

AnthHOL Glad to hear you got your fly rod,and you catching those bass and gills is awsome specially since you never fly fished before. I fowl hooked a couple of carp this season throwing streamers for steelies and smallies and it was fun trying to get them in on a 6wt and 8wt. Look me up if your ever interested in smallie or steelie fishing, GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

AnthHol said:


> Went to Rodmakers today. I wanted to get the feel of some rods before I bought one. I ended up with a 9' 7/8wt Daiwa and an Okuma reel that the recommended.


excellent. starting off right.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

otis733 said:


> Sorry that you have had a bad time at Dick's Sporting Goods as the Lodge Supervisor over there i reassure you that we try to help all customers to the best of our abilities, It is unfortunate to hear that you have had bad experiences there. We try to give the employees training so that they can better help your needs. Now what they do when they are unsupervised is out of my controll. It is unfortunate that we have lost your buisness do to the inablility to assist you. I agree absolutly that the fly selection at the store is lacking


I have to say that I am impressed by your posting. Your post is not the old "let's make excuses" line, & as a result, I WILL stop in Dick's occasionally. Things can & do change, my negative experience WAS a while back, & if YOUR attitude permeates the store, that's a good thing. I'll be back.
Thank you,
Mike


----------

